# "Was That You!" 2012 VW Beetle Sighting...



## Heaters X01 (Dec 9, 2011)

Pensacola, I was cruising up Creighton Rd when I spotted a Black Pear VW Beetle 2.0T turning left onto 9th Ave.

Was wondering if you are a member here.


----------



## b-willy-850 (Nov 17, 2011)

Guilty! Really enjoy the car. Especially since the window issue has been resolved. Have only seen the Navy Blue Turbo at Pete Moore during service and a Grey 2012 turning on Cervantes & I110 yesterday. I was in in my Jeep then. eace:


----------



## Heaters X01 (Dec 9, 2011)

b-willy-850 said:


> Guilty! Really enjoy the car. Especially since the window issue has been resolved. Have only seen the Navy Blue Turbo at Pete Moore during service and a Grey 2012 turning on Cervantes & I110 yesterday. I was in in my Jeep then. eace:


The Cervantes, I110 sighting was not me. When I saw you I was driving my red 2011 Honda CRz.

I too am enjoying the car "X01". That is the name I gave it.

Keep the Faith! :wave:

-Roger


----------



## Heaters X01 (Dec 9, 2011)

Spotted a Tornado Red VW Beetle 2012 downtown Pensacola on Palafox St. across the street from the Escambia County Court House.










Was that You? If you are a member or just a lurker please check in. Merry Christmas.


----------



## b-willy-850 (Nov 17, 2011)

I am a member and we have the Blk Launch Beetle. The RNS 510 is the Upgraded Radio with Nav and Sat. Was waiting on GPS antenna which finally arrived, to install. Probably next week. Also recieved my VAG-COM and was able to run the program this morning. I will be playing aroound with it on the Beetle and my daughters 2012 Passat.


----------



## Heaters X01 (Dec 9, 2011)

b-willy-850 said:


> I am a member and we have the Blk Launch Beetle. The RNS 510 is the Upgraded Radio with Nav and Sat. Was waiting on GPS antenna which finally arrived, to install. Probably next week. Also recieved my VAG-COM and was able to run the program this morning. I will be playing aroound with it on the Beetle and my daughters 2012 Passat.


Ah, sounds good. The Vag-Com, is that a Ross Tech? 

Side note:

I wonder what kind of horses I would have if the 2.5L had a turbo? Just a thought.

Keep us posted on how your upgrades work out.


----------



## Heaters X01 (Dec 9, 2011)

It's exciting to say the least to see my third 2012 VW Beetle right here in Pensacola, Fl







This is in the wild sighting and if you are a member here or just a lurking please check in.


----------



## Heaters X01 (Dec 9, 2011)

Two more sightings...

The first was spotted by my daughter. On Dec. 28 between 1 and 2pm, at the corner of Olive and 9th, she saw a Reflex Silver Metallic 2012 Beetle going west on Olive Rd. She said a young man wearing a bandanna was driving it.


Another sighting for me at the corner of Tippin Ave. and Creighton Rd, I saw a young man driving west on Creighton RD in a Tornado Red 2012 VW Beetle...










I don't know if this is the Tornado Red VW I saw downtown Pensacola.

Just the same, if you are a member here please check in, or if you are reading this, come on in and say, Hi.

Keep The Faith!


----------



## Heaters X01 (Dec 9, 2011)

Today as I was driving east on I10 just outside Milton, Fl you were on the west bound lane when I saw you driving your saturn yellow 2012 VW Beetle... ic:










I was in my 2012 VW Reflex Silver metallic Beetle this morning, maybe you saw me. Hi, :wave:


----------



## Heaters X01 (Dec 9, 2011)

In front of the Escambia County Court House today "Pensacola, Fl. Palafox St." a Denim Blue 2012 VW Beetle.











If you make it to this site in the future :wave:


-Roger


----------



## sonic_va (Jul 2, 2006)

Wow...Pensacola seems to be the hot spot! All I'm getting here in the DC area is hard stares...from New Beetle drivers. :laugh:


----------



## b-willy-850 (Nov 17, 2011)

We are famous for several things: The Blue Angles, White Sandy Beaches, & Seafood, and the ******* Riviera. :wave:


----------



## Heaters X01 (Dec 9, 2011)

sonic_va said:


> Wow...Pensacola seems to be the hot spot! All I'm getting here in the DC area is hard stares...from New Beetle drivers. :laugh:


We are, Keeping the Faith! :laugh: eace:


----------

